# Air Conditioning Issues



## 2001NissanSentra (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have an 01 Sentra GXE. Today I get in my car and go to turn the a/c on and it isn't blowing any air! Confused, I started playing with the knobs. The only fan speed I can get it to blow air on is 4 (the highest setting.) On 1, 2, and 3 I hear the compressor turn on, but feel very small amounts of air coming out of the vents (less than what the lowest speed used to feel like.) Everything was working just fine this morning and yesterday! Any suggestions? 

Of course this would happen the day after I spend $180 to get my windows tinted and cannot open the windows for three days!

Any help would be appreciated!:wtf:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You need a blower motor resistor, Nissan P/N: 27150-6Z500, MSRP: $34.38. It should be under the passenger side of the dash. The locate them between the blower fan and the AC evaporator core so the airflow will cool it. Most of the times they just fail on their own, but sometimes, if the blower motor is drawing too much amperage, it can cause them to fail, as well.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you can find them (blower resistor) online for about $25


----------

